# Large home made clamps v1



## Flynnwood (9 Jun 2013)

Inspired by the list of Niki's jigs posted here

... I thought I would try making a couple of large clamps - the cost of materials was less than £5. They are not complex or a work of art :shock: but quite functional/adaptable.

These will clamp from 1½" to 40" (3.8cm to 1 metre).

I tightened to 3½ Nm of torque with no problems.

















Ply clamped just for photo.


----------



## MARK.B. (12 Jun 2013)

Not the most beautiful looking clamps but at the end of the day a clamp is just that and nothing more,if they do what you need of them then that is all that matters, i doubt you could find anywhere a clamp of that size let alone two of them for a fiver.


----------



## Reggie (12 Jun 2013)

I've been looking at loads of clamps and they all cost decent money but for the most part, they all do certain things and those things haven't actually changed for 100s of years, as I start to look at more and more stuff, it's dawning on my that I could probably make 75% of the stuff myself, just got to get into the habit. These clamps look ideal, the best clamps are the ones that do the job


----------



## woodiedonald (3 Jul 2013)

They do the job, thats all they need to do!


----------

